# First ABT Attempt with pix (QView?)



## pokey (Aug 15, 2010)

We planned a smokin' afternoon with an agenda of duck, pastrami and ABTs, none of which I'd smoked before. We're planning a party for next weekend and I wanted to try ABTs before serving them to company. Anyway,since this is the ABT section, about the ABTs:

I only made a dozen since there would only be two of us sampling. I had four nice big green jalapenos and two white ones. I split each length-wise and removed the seeds and membranes. I then stuffed with cheese. As a first try, I didn't want to get too fancy, with smoked sausage links or chorizo. I used cheddar, mozzarella, brie and cream cheese.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	




















I smoked them for about an hour and a half hour at 225 and a half hour at 250 using maple wood in the Traeger, the last half hour trying to get them to catch up with the rest of the meal. The bacon wasn't really crisp, which I assume is the goal, so I guess I needed more time. The peppers had virtually no spice left, with which I was a bit disappointed. The brie and mozzarella didn't really work for us, but the cheddar and cream cheese were excellent

Bottom line: I'm going to try again for a shorter smoke at a higher temp. That way maybe the peppers will retain some heat and the bacon cook more. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 15, 2010)

Leave more of the vein and some of the seeds and you will get a "hotter" taste


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2010)

The heat seems to vary with the ones we do. To make them hotter you can leave some of the seeds and membrane in them


----------



## deannc (Aug 15, 2010)

Pokey - what I've tried and works great for me is before wrapping the bacon on the ABTs, just warm the bacon in a skillet or on a griddle.  You just want to heat it enough that it starts to show it's warming up (fat starts to become a little transparent(?)).  Don't brown it because then it obviously doesn't wrap well.  I got lazy on some yesterday and didn't take the time to warm the bacon first and of course again, it didn't brown up.  Each time before when I warmed the bacon first they browned up nicely after a couple hours in the smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

There is a thin bacon that we use with pretty good success. As Piney said, leave the membrane and some seeds in if you want some heat.  We really like to add cooked chorizo and some chipotle powder along with some cheddar and monterey jack cheese to the cream cheese mixture then wrap in the thin bacon and they seem to work really well for us


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 15, 2010)

Now as for your  ABT's I have found where you get your japs also matters. Now we have a couple of stores really close to us and if I get them from the Winn Dixie the japs will be less hot then if I get them from Pulix or Wally World. I also like to use thin cheap bacon for the ABT's it seems to work better for me.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Aug 16, 2010)

i did some ABTs this weekend and used a heavy dusting of magic dust on top of the bacon to give it some kick.  worked out great.  those ABTs just need more time.  i smoke them until the outer bacon tips are getting charred.  this way the inside bacon of the wrap is closer to crispy than chewy.


----------



## pokey (Aug 16, 2010)

At what temp and for how long do you find it takes to "git 'er done"?


----------



## wntrlnd (Aug 22, 2010)

All it took was just one look at those ABTs and I knew I had to make some.

Nice Q view!


----------

